# Rain SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Eric78Fordzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate rain bring on the snow. plow truck is ready and the sled will be soon any one else from southwest mi and dealing with the cold soaking rain:realmad:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Got a call at 10:30 this a.m. to go and plow part of a parking lot (lots of standing water) before lunch time. Took along their quotes for this year, so they could sign them while we were there doing a "nice" thing. Rain is awesome! apparently their asphalt contractor wasn't !


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I just wish it would stop raining, working 2 or 3 days a week is not paying the bills


----------

